# {SOLVED}[KDE] Kasowanie MIME w KDE

## kreon28

Kiedy wrzucam płytę do napędu DVD, w KDE pojawia się okno z opcjami do wyboru:Play next, Queue next, Play, Queue itd.

Problem jest taki, że te okno które się pojawia jest zbyt małe i nie widać wówczas ani OK ani ANULUJ.

Wygląda to tak:

[IMG]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5093/zrzut5bg9.th.png[/IMG]

Jako, że większość pojawiających się opcji nie jest mi potrzebna to postanowiłem je skasować w Centrum Sterowania.

Ale tam ...Centrum Sterowania->Urzadzenia peryferyjne->Urzadzenia przechowywania danych nie można nic skasować a jedynie można tylko dodać.

Wygląda to u mnie tak:

[IMG]http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/7788/zrzut6wh4.th.jpg[/IMG]Last edited by kreon28 on Sat May 26, 2007 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Redhot

A nie powinienes kliknac na dany element i potem "Usun"?   :Wink: 

----------

## kreon28

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> A nie powinienes kliknac na dany element i potem "Usun"?  

 

Heh..az takim lamem nie jestem  :Smile: 

Nie da sie tak

----------

## Raku

Dodaj własną akcję - sprawdź, gdzie dodała się konfiguracja w twoim ~/.kde.

Odszukaj analogiczną scieżkę w $kdedir i usuń to, czego nie potrzebujesz.

Możesz też zacząć od razu poszukiwania od $kdedir.

----------

